# it aint as bad as you think Dawgs



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2014)

http://georgia.247sports.com/Articl...orgia-Bulldogs-stack-up-so-far-in-14-31858506


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 9, 2014)

Looks like we just need to tighten up the secondary and improve the passing game on 3rd down.  Go dawgs


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

If we could stop anything through the air we'd be a top 5 team maybe even #1


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 9, 2014)

If "if's and but's were candy and nuts we'd all have a Merry Christmas too.
I do thionk the secondary is starting to improve some.  This week will be a litmus test for sure.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 9, 2014)

Since we are in Mizzou this week... show me.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> http://georgia.247sports.com/Articl...orgia-Bulldogs-stack-up-so-far-in-14-31858506



That's awesome. Now all y'all need is a 10 game win streak.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 9, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> For instance, the betting site Bovada updated its national title odds this week. Florida State (11/2) and Auburn (6/1) were still the top favorites, but a surprising third on that list was Georgia (8/1), which was tied with Michigan State.
> 
> Perhaps some of the numbers below explain such a trend. There is some bad. But there's a lot of good. Georgia's numbers, while substantially different from previous seasons in some ways, remain fairly impressive overall.



Another reason for those odds is the schedule going forward.  Mizzou (who lost to Indiana) and Auburn is it.  Everyone else should be pretty easy (although my gut says the Go Gata matches up better than everyone thinks).

Same as us, really one game left to get up for and stay off the landmines.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 9, 2014)

Interesting.  This week will make or break this team and this season.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 9, 2014)

How quick y'all forget the game with ut lol. They lit y'all up and since then y'all have playe vandy..real powerhouses. Any of the top 10 teams would tear Uga a new one. If y'all can't admit that it's worse than I thought in here. Nat champs hahahaha!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 9, 2014)

It is as bad as you think. CMR has lost control of the program for the nth time, you are a one player team, your defense still sucks, you lost to the ole ball coach, you were a couple plays away from singing rocky top, and you probly gona get waxed by Mizzou.  Save yourself the trouble and just fire CMR now.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> How quick y'all forget the game with ut lol. They lit y'all up and since then y'all have playe vandy..real powerhouses. Any of the top 10 teams would tear Uga a new one. If y'all can't admit that it's worse than I thought in here. Nat champs hahahaha!



Tennessee looked pretty good vs. Florida


----------



## fredw (Oct 9, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Interesting.  This week will make or break this team and this season.



It may break the team but, with our remaining schedule, it won't make it.


----------



## fredw (Oct 9, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> It is as bad as you think. CMR has lost control of the program for the nth time, you are a one player team, your defense still sucks, you lost to the ole ball coach, you were a couple plays away from singing rocky top, and you probly gona get waxed by Mizzou.  Save yourself the trouble and just fire CMR now.



Woe is us.  Looking at potential of winding up 8-4.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> How quick y'all forget the game with ut lol. They lit y'all up and since then y'all have playe vandy..real powerhouses. Any of the top 10 teams would tear Uga a new one. If y'all can't admit that it's worse than I thought in here. Nat champs hahahaha!



But we beat ut and that is a huge win, because the vols are back.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> Tennessee looked pretty good vs. Florida



That just means Uga will throttle the gators then right..since they did us?  Uga is mediocre. Without gurley y'all aren't ranked. Y'all lose to the both tigers and possibly the pigs for sure.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> But we beat ut and that is a huge win, because the vols are back.





They sure thought so until the Florida game.. Now the fans are wanting to burn Knoxville... 

And I LOVE IT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 9, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> How quick y'all forget the game with ut lol. They lit y'all up and since then y'all have playe vandy..real powerhouses. Any of the top 10 teams would tear Uga a new one. If y'all can't admit that it's worse than I thought in here. Nat champs hahahaha!



Give it a few more games and all the Vols will disappear until next season..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 9, 2014)

Same with y'all. A few weeks ago we had fire bobo fire richt post. Now y'all beat who exactly and it's a nat champ post hahaha!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 9, 2014)

Fans are funny people. I've always been here I just don't post unless I'm messing with y'all Uga fans lol. I'll go ahead an call it we won't make a bowl game again. But I'm still here.


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree if we didn't have Gurley we won't be ranked. But Tennessee STILL lost to Florida. UGA will not lose to Arkansas, Auburn is a different story though


----------



## DSGB (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Since we are in Mizzou this week... show me.



Nice. 



Rebel Yell said:


> Another reason for those odds is the schedule going forward.  Mizzou (who lost to Indiana) and Auburn is it.  Everyone else should be pretty easy (although my gut says the Go Gata matches up better than everyone thinks).
> 
> Same as us, really one game left to get up for and stay off the landmines.



I've learned not to take anyone lightly, no matter how bad they are. 

The sky is not falling, but they'll need to improve big time in passing and pass defense if they want to hang with the big boys.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

I love these kinds of threads.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Since we are in Mizzou this week... show me.



Like they did in Athens last year by 15 points.


----------



## riprap (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes it is.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

bigbuckhunter1 said:


> I agree if we didn't have Gurley we won't be ranked.




So..... now where do you think you'll finish?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> So..... now where do you think you'll finish?



We lost Gurley, what's LSU's reason for sucking?


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 9, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> We lost Gurley, what's LSU's reason for sucking?



Les Miles

What is UGA's excuse for not wining a NC since LSU was the first to win 2 in the BCS era?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 9, 2014)

Yall don't worry UGA loses with class.


----------



## fredw (Oct 9, 2014)

fredw said:


> Woe is us.  Looking at potential of winding up 8-4.



With the latest news it appears this projection may be overly optomistic.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Les Miles
> 
> What is UGA's excuse for not wining a NC since LSU was the first to win 2 in the BCS era?



Losing too many games


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> So..... now where do you think you'll finish?



Somewhere in the Top 25. Where do you think LSWho is going to finish?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> Yes it is.



yup....



Boudreaux said:


> So..... now where do you think you'll finish?




Depends on the length/duration of the suspension.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> It is as bad as you think. CMR has lost control of the program for the nth time, you are a one player team, your defense still sucks, you lost to the ole ball coach, you were a couple plays away from singing rocky top, and you probly gona get waxed by Mizzou.  Save yourself the trouble and just fire CMR now.



and now he gone.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Oct 10, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> and now he gone.



And we will still beat Tech for the nth time in a row.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Les Miles
> 
> What is UGA's excuse for not wining a NC since LSU was the first to win 2 in the BCS era?



Yeah Les Miles is a terrible coach. Just look at that awful record.  Y'all deserve so much better.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 10, 2014)

People are freaking out over gurley being suspended and such. Im not sure if y'all watched much uga football this year or not. gurley has done as good as he has because of one key element that does not involve todd gurley......his O line! I have no doubt that chubb will do as good if not better. Not to mention we have this kid douglas, that once he gets past the d line hes looking to physically hurt somebody every single play. UGA lost gurley, so what?? I understand that he was leading the heisman race, which half should go to his o line, but you dont think for one second that chubb isn't going crazy inside, and as i mentioned douglas wanting to punish someone.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 10, 2014)

bsanders said:


> People are freaking out over gurley being suspended and such. Im not sure if y'all watched much uga football this year or not. gurley has done as good as he has because of one key element that does not involve todd gurley......his O line! I have no doubt that chubb will do as good if not better. Not to mention we have this kid douglas, that once he gets past the d line hes looking to physically hurt somebody every single play. UGA lost gurley, so what?? I understand that he was leading the heisman race, which half should go to his o line, but you dont think for one second that chubb isn't going crazy inside, and as i mentioned douglas wanting to punish someone.



Man I hear ya.  But to think that our offense won't take a dive without Gurley is just unrealistic.

Sadly, the tards will start screaming for bobo to be fired when that happens.  The fact that we lost the best offensive player in the country won't factor into it for them.


----------



## bsanders (Oct 10, 2014)

Honestly, I dont think it will change. Im probably the only one who thinks this but.....I think chubb has the potential to be a Gurley who??? type back, with this o line.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Chubb is solid, but no, he isn't Gurley.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man I hear ya.  But to think that our offense won't take a dive without Gurley is just unrealistic.
> 
> Sadly, the tards will start screaming for bobo to be fired when that happens.  The fact that we lost the best offensive player in the country won't factor into it for them.



If bobo is so good and he had the best offensive player in the country, how can we only score 35 vs SC when Kentucky scores 45 and vandy 34 on the same D. I'd hate to see them with the best offensive player in the country.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> If bobo is so good and he had the best offensive player in the country, how can we only score 35 vs SC when Kentucky scores 45 and vandy 34 on the same D. I'd hate to see them with the best offensive player in the country.



Because when you stack the box against a team who has a less than mediocre qb, who is missing 3 of his top wr's, the picture becomes pretty clear.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Because when you stack the box against a team who has a less than mediocre qb, who is missing 3 of his top wr's, the picture becomes pretty clear.



FB IQ I see.... It amazes me everytime I read the BOBO stuff. Gurley is special and will be missed but the SC game plan for Gurley with the spy worked very good and he still rushed for over 100 yards. BOBO doesnt get enough credit. I honestly believe that UGa scored 70 points a game and only punted once a game you would only hear about the one punt per game every game.....


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Because when you stack the box against a team who has a less than mediocre qb, who is missing 3 of his top wr's, the picture becomes pretty clear.



I get it, our QB is not that good. Why do we keep putting him out there? Is this the week we see a change? It didn't take Dabo long to switch it up at Clemson and it has worked well. If I'm not mistaken it was the same type situation we have here.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> I get it, our QB is not that good. Why do we keep putting him out there? Is this the week we see a change? It didn't take Dabo long to switch it up at Clemson and it has worked well. If I'm not mistaken it was the same type situation we have here.



Ramsey has an arm but he's cleary not ready or he would be out there. Stafford was thrown out there but Ramsey aint no Stafford. I think we'll see Ramsey if we lose to Mizzou but if we keep winning with Mason Ramsey time will be limited...


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> FB IQ I see.... It amazes me everytime I read the BOBO stuff. Gurley is special and will be missed but the SC game plan for Gurley with the spy worked very good and he still rushed for over 100 yards. BOBO doesnt get enough credit. I honestly believe that UGa scored 70 points a game and only punted once a game you would only hear about the one punt per game every game.....



That's all you hear from UGA is offense, offense, offense. It's what we recruit for. The losses get blamed on defense. USC also scored 38 points on Kentucky, but guess what, they figured out how to score 45. The rules are geared towards offense. Look how many points the great Alabama had to put on Florida. You can never put enough points on the board.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Oct 10, 2014)

Georgia has a walk-on that may see some serious playing time this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> That's all you hear from UGA is offense, offense, offense. It's what we recruit for. The losses get blamed on defense. USC also scored 38 points on Kentucky, but guess what, they figured out how to score 45. The rules are geared towards offense. Look how many points the great Alabama had to put on Florida. You can never put enough points on the board.



Stats dont lie BOBO has been very productive and look at all the attrition at TB for whatever reason the last 406 years. Gurley was hurt a good part of year we played JJ Green and Douglas last year at TB and I think bot had starts. Just dont get why BOBO is the fall guy. I watch the same games as everyone else and just dont see it


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> If bobo is so good and he had the best offensive player in the country, how can we only score 35 vs SC when Kentucky scores 45 and vandy 34 on the same D. I'd hate to see them with the best offensive player in the country.



Offense currently ranks #6 in the country, Dabo made a change because he had Deshaun Watson, we don't.  Kind of like when we started stafford as a fr, ramsey isn't stafford or Watson.  I know you love to hate on Bobo, but do you honestly believe the offense has even remotely been an issue at uga over the last 4 years?  Just curious


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> If bobo is so good and he had the best offensive player in the country, how can we only score 35 vs SC when Kentucky scores 45 and vandy 34 on the same D. I'd hate to see them with the best offensive player in the country.



A one game sample of a body of work?  Ok, I'll  ask  a follow up.  Uga put up 45 against Clemson, the #1 team in the nation, FSU managed 23?  I guess Bobo is nearly twice as good an OC as the national champion according to that logic.  Works both ways.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> A one game sample of a body of work?  Ok, I'll  ask  a follow up.  Uga put up 45 against Clemson, the #1 team in the nation, FSU managed 23?  I guess Bobo is nearly twice as good an OC as the national champion according to that logic.  Works both ways.



With a heisman winner on the bench and according to some on here uga  had the best in the country on offense. 

 If Bobo can come up with  some kind of answer this weekend I'll give credit where credit is due.  You can give him credit for Gurley but you overlook the offensive situation we are in without him.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Offense currently ranks #6 in the country, Dabo made a change because he had Deshaun Watson, we don't.  Kind of like when we started stafford as a fr, ramsey isn't stafford or Watson.  I know you love to hate on Bobo, but do you honestly believe the offense has even remotely been an issue at uga over the last 4 years?  Just curious



 Throw stats out the window and look who has the ball at the end of uga's recent big losses.  The defense has done enough for us to win those games.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> Throw stats out the window and look who has the ball at the end of uga's recent big losses.  The defense has done enough for us to win those games.



Heres what I'm thinking if we had a D when we played Bama in the SECCG this wouldnt be a conversation piece on this forum.  Bobo isnt perfect but he has done very well at UGA as cord.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2014)

What Brown said.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> With a heisman winner on the bench and according to some on here uga  had the best in the country on offense.
> 
> If Bobo can come up with  some kind of answer this weekend I'll give credit where credit is due.  You can give him credit for Gurley but you overlook the offensive situation we are in without him.



So FSU is allowed to struggle with their best suspended but if we struggle with our best suspended it is the OC fault?  Seems awfully hypocritical.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 10, 2014)

riprap said:


> Throw stats out the window and look who has the ball at the end of uga's recent big losses.  The defense has done enough for us to win those games.



It could also be pointed out that we wouldn't have had a chance in any of those games if the offense didn't put up outrageous numbers to keep us alive.  I can't throw the facts out the window.  

Just a question, which OC would you prefer based on offensive results?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 11, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Chubb is solid, but no, he isn't Gurley.



No doubt. I'd feel better if Marshall and Michel were both healthy. Either way, I'll still be hollering Go Dawgs! No doubt Gurley was the best player on the team (possibly all of college football), but he isn't the whole team. Yes, there will be a significant drop in run production, but Chubb and Douglas are fairly capable of running the ball. We'll need the passing game to step it up even more now. Is that too much to ask? Maybe, but I'll still be watching and cheering for my team.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Somewhere in the Top 25. Where do you think LSWho is going to finish?



Not very fair to make fun of the LSU name when the common ones for UGA_ will get me an infraction, now is it?  

LSU will be lucky to go 7-5 this year.  I'm not delusional, which is why I cannot root for UGA.  It's a requirement for that fan base.  

But when I visit Red Stick, I get to see 2 BCS NC trophies.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 11, 2014)

Mcbuck is good. Mcbuck is wise.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Oct 11, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Mcbuck is good. Mcbuck is wise.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you! I'll be here all week!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Thank you! I'll be here all week!



Well played Moe


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Chubb era!

What's his autograph going for these days?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Welcome to the Chubb era!
> 
> What's his autograph going for these days?



You gonna post this on every thread?  Hopefully it will be worth a lot one day, maybe as much as the Fornette, mr heisman....,  I guess Sam Houston st isn't every week huh?


----------



## bsanders (Oct 11, 2014)

I told you so!!!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> With a heisman winner on the bench and according to some on here uga  had the best in the country on offense.
> 
> If Bobo can come up with  some kind of answer this weekend I'll give credit where credit is due.  You can give him credit for Gurley but you overlook the offensive situation we are in without him.



Seemed to be ok without Gurley.....


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 11, 2014)

riprap said:


> Throw stats out the window and look who has the ball at the end of uga's recent big losses.  The defense has done enough for us to win those games.



Obviously the D didn't do enough to win those games. Throw stats out the window? Cuzz come up for some fresh air.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Seemed to be ok without Gurley.....



 Bobo and the  whole team  did well today. You act like you knew that was going to happen.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Obviously the D didn't do enough to win those games. Throw stats out the window? Cuzz come up for some fresh air.


Go Dawgs.  We won.  The D  gave up zero. 3 points would have been good.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

riprap said:


> Bobo and the  whole team  did well today. You act like you knew that was going to happen.



Not acting like anything, just giving credit when it's due....


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> You gonna post this on every thread?  Hopefully it will be worth a lot one day, maybe as much as the Fornette, mr heisman....,  I guess Sam Houston st isn't every week huh?



Neither is coastal Carolina or whoever that powerhouse y'all have coming up.  I'm gonna post it as long as it adds to your misery.  How long have y'all been whining about Honeybadger, Scam, Mett, Marshall, Jamies, etc.  The shoe is a little tight on the other foot, isn't it .


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Boudreaux said:


> Neither is coastal Carolina or whoever that powerhouse y'all have coming up.  I'm gonna post it as long as it adds to your misery.  How long have y'all been whining about Honeybadger, Scam, Mett, Marshall, Jamies, etc.  The shoe is a little tight on the other foot, isn't it .



My shoes fit fine, not at all bothered by some fun, just as fun to dish it.  I really think you are more bothered that most uga fans seem to have moved on pretty quickly from the Gurley mess.  The past is the past, this season and the next game are the only thing that counts now.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> My shoes fit fine, not at all bothered by some fun, just as fun to dish it.  I really think you are more bothered that most uga fans seem to have moved on pretty quickly from the Gurley mess.  The past is the past, this season and the next game are the only thing that counts now.


----------

